# Sennheiser Momentum Balanced Mod



## FraGGleR

In anticipation of an incoming CEntrance HifiM8, I decided to switch to a balanced cable for my portable of choice, the Sennheiser Momentum.
   
  Only problem is that there is a TRS 2.5mm jack on only one side, so while making a new cable is a breeze, it wouldn't be balanced.  Since I didn't want to risk marring the looks of the Momentums by drilling to each driver, I decided to see what I could do to the jack.  I wasn't thinking tutorial, so I only have a couple pictures, but the great news is that the 2.5mm jack is mounted to a PCB that is easily unscrewed from the driver and can be easily de-soldered if you have a solder pump.  Once the 2.5mm jack is removed, you have 4 very convenient places to solder the new cable to, including separate grounds (they were joined inside the jack, not on the PCB).  All in all, ended up being easier than I thought it was going to be due to the extremely convenient PCB.
   
  Here is a picture of the board with the 2.5mm jack already removed:
   

   
  Here is the back of the board after soldering wires to it:
   

   
  Ready to solder the drivers back onto the board (that is hotglue on the board used for strain relief while braiding the cable):
   

   
  Finished with a mini-XLR:


----------



## GSARider

Very nice! Now all I need is for someone to mod the earcups to a larger size,


----------



## Armaegis

Is there anything holding down the new cable other than the compression from the cup?


----------



## FraGGleR

The board is screwed down, hotglue at the solder joints as well as a little on the heatshrink where it hits the cup.  Other than that, all compression (which is considerable).

Oh, and the board is through-hole instead of surface mount so there is a little more security from that as well.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





fraggler said:


>


 
   
  beautiful cable/headphones!


----------



## Komkrit

Cool !


----------



## Armaegis

Hey, congrats on the front page!


----------



## FraGGleR

Thanks, all!


----------



## Jupiterknight

Excellent info. I was thinking about doing something similar with my Beyerdynamic DT1350 to combine it with my incoming M8 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  One question, does the M8 actually take a mini XLR ? I thought the options available are only regular sized XLR or do you plan to use an adapter?


----------



## FraGGleR

No. As much as I wish the M8 was going to have a mini XLR option, this is so I can use a set of adapters that I made already.


----------



## Jupiterknight

That's what I thought and I completely understand your preference.  I wish as well that the mini XLR option would be available for us to choose. Anyway, excellent mod and indeed very helpful.


----------



## Armaegis

I would love to make an adapter set like that, except it's friggin impossible to find mini-xlrs in Canada, much less than 4-pin ones.


----------



## livewire

What was your choice of cable?


----------



## ukaudiophile

I love the idea of doing this to mine but am not feeling brave enough lol


----------



## wes008

That might have just sold me on the Momentum. Except I have no DIY experience


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So what happens if/when the Momentum messes up? Lol. Warranties man.... I have to abide by them.... 

LOVELY job. I want a Momentum sooooo badly.


----------



## FraGGleR

livewire said:


> What was your choice of cable?




I used some 26awg UPOCC copper wire in teflon. I think it came from Headphonelounge originally. It was a remnant I got from a friend, so not 100% sure. I don't normally like teflon for headphone cables, but this was the thinnest wire I had and it was still pretty flexible.

The sleeving is tan Type I microparacord.


----------



## FraGGleR

wes008 said:


> h34r:  That might have just sold me on the Momentum. Except I have no DIY experience




Neither did I until I got some  There is risk, but also reward going down the DIY path. It has made my Headfi journey immeasurably more enjoyable.


----------



## FraGGleR

mad lust envy said:


> So what happens if/when the Momentum messes up? Lol. Warranties man.... I have to abide by them....
> 
> LOVELY job. I want a Momentum sooooo badly.




I bought these used from a gentleman in Australia here on the forums. I don't know if the warranty would still hold anyways. Also, the construction of these are such that I doubt anything will come up at this point that the warranty would normally cover.

Plus there is a great rush cracking open a headphone for the first time and knowing your warranty just evaporated  That said, no way I am doing anything other than the reversible Anax mod to my HD800s.


----------



## Foxjam

Looks great!  I love the thought of DIY cables but I don't know that I'd ever be successful at it.  Great work.  I love seeing these DIY projects.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

If only I didn't fear a soldering iron.  And oh what courage you have cracking open headphones.....
   
  Great looking project!!!


----------



## ManuLM

OMG this cable ...


----------



## AlexTheWind

I wish I was skilled enough to make this mod myself. One thing I hate about Momentum is the cable. It is bloody awful :/


----------



## koolas

gsarider said:


> Very nice! Now all I need is for someone to mod the earcups to a larger size,




I tried doing that by attaching with sticky tape toroidal distances made of some soft foam 5mm thick (I sacrificed very good mouse pad for that). In the result my ears fit well, but sound has lost a lot of lower frequencies, and treble became very harsh. So I decided to go back to what it was, and my ears suffer as usual.


----------



## koolas

A question, why does the jack have four contacts and not three? How are they connected inside?


----------



## FraGGleR

koolas said:


> A question, why does the jack have four contacts and not three? How are they connected inside?




That is the nature of a balanced connection. Separate ground for each channel instead of a common one. So L+, L-, R+, R-. The mod required removing the internal TRS jack (common ground) and soldering directly to the board that has separate grounds.


----------



## koolas

fraggler said:


> That is the nature of a balanced connection. Separate ground for each channel instead of a common one. So L+, L-, R+, R-. The mod required removing the internal TRS jack (common ground) and soldering directly to the board that has separate grounds.




So, if the jack has 4 contacts, why did you have to disassemble your headphones, and solder cables inside, instead of just buying such a jack and soldering your cable to that jack?

Ok, so internally it is a female socket with 3-contacts and not 4?

Sorry for that, I should have read more carefully the thread.

I was wondering how did you manage to open the cups?


----------



## johnman1116

but what about the mic?!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





koolas said:


> So, if the jack has 4 contacts, why did you have to disassemble your headphones, and solder cables inside, instead of just buying such a jack and soldering your cable to that jack?
> 
> Ok, so internally it is a female socket with 3-contacts and not 4?
> 
> ...


 

   
  Just gently pull off the earpads and you will see the 4 screws that you need to remove.  They are covered with tape.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





johnman1116 said:


> but what about the mic?!


 
  Not an option any longer.  This mod was done for pure listening out of a portable balanced amp, so the mic was sacrificed.


----------



## koolas

fraggler said:


> Just gently pull off the earpads and you will see the 4 screws that you need to remove.  They are covered with tape.




Gently does not seem to work. Which direction should I pull and where should I grip? Should I use screwdriver or sth?

Ok, I have figured out. You just pull the leather slightly rotating, and it just comes off


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





koolas said:


> Gently does not seem to work. Which direction should I pull and where should I grip? Should I use screwdriver or sth?
> 
> Ok, I have figured out. You just pull the leather slightly rotating, and it just comes off


 
  Do anything fun with them?


----------



## koolas

fraggler said:


> Do anything fun with them?



No. I just discovered that these cans sound better when on ears, instead over. The bass is bigger, and isolation is better. Also highs are less harsh, and sub-bass is more visible. In quiet room, these cans sound really amazing when worn on ears. I have also noticed that on ears they actually cause less harm. To better the comfort, besides stretching the h-band you can also stretch earpads, and also push them hard to your head few times. It actually makes earpads seal better with your ears, and also they will fit better shape of your ears.

I was thinking about removing original filling, and replace it with memory foam. I need to order foam first


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





koolas said:


> No. I just discovered that these cans sound better when on ears, instead over. The bass is bigger, and isolation is better. Also highs are less harsh, and sub-bass is more visible. In quiet room, these cans sound really amazing when worn on ears. I have also noticed that on ears they actually cause less harm. To better the comfort, besides stretching the h-band you can also stretch earpads, and also push them hard to your head few times. It actually makes earpads seal better with your ears, and also they will fit better shape of your ears.
> 
> I was thinking about removing original filling, and replace it with memory foam. I need to order foam first


 
  I am right on the border of on and around ear with the Momentums.  Most of the time I have more comfort around the ear.  I might experiment with different bending schemes to see if on ear will work for me.
   
  BTW, a great source for memory foam is memory foam contour pillows.  I got one from that I have torn apart from Walmart for $15 that has enough memory foam for dozens and dozens of earpads.  If you don't have a Walmart in Dublin, IKEA also has a similar pillow for only $15.  I haven't torn that one apart yet since I actually sleep on it


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





fraggler said:


>


 
   
  Obviously, a fantastic finished product, as always. Couple of questions if you don't mind.
   
  1. I'm assuming you're using paracord? Since you have a lot of experience with it, is it all more or less the same or should I be looking for a specific supplier?
   
  2. For the life of me, I cannot get a 4 lead braid that looks even and uniform like yours. Do you have any tips/tricks that might help keep a uniform braid? Also, is there a guide you use? I cannot follow that chimera labs one at all. 
   
  thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Obviously, a fantastic finished product, as always. Couple of questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. I'm assuming you're using paracord? Since you have a lot of experience with it, is it all more or less the same or should I be looking for a specific supplier?
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the kind words.  
   
  1.  Yes, this is Type 1 Microparacord.  I get it cut from a larger spool, so I actually don't know who manufactures the actual cord.  I get it from either 5starEDC (http://stores.ebay.com/Five-Star-EDC) on ebay or SupplyCaptain (http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=21)  depending on what color I want.  
   
  2.  I typically solder the wires to an end connector first and then anchor that connector in a vise that I have mounted to my desk.  I keep the cable in light tension as I slowly move back, which helps keep the braid pretty consistent.  Every few inches, while still holding it in tension, rub/push in several directions to also help keep it consistent.  As for the guide, I simply say to myself as I braid, "Over two, over one, under two, under one."  Basically take the leftmost wire and and lay it over the next two to the right.  Take the right most wire and lay it over the next one to the left (the original leftmost wire).  Then take the new leftmost wire and pull it under the next two to the right, and then take the rightmost wire and pull it under the next one to the left. Does that make sense?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 1.  Yes, this is Type 1 Microparacord.  I get it cut from a larger spool, so I actually don't know who manufactures the actual cord.  I get it from either 5starEDC (http://stores.ebay.com/Five-Star-EDC) on ebay or SupplyCaptain (http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=21)  depending on what color I want.
> 
> 2.  I typically solder the wires to an end connector first and then anchor that connector in a vise that I have mounted to my desk.  I keep the cable in light tension as I slowly move back, which helps keep the braid pretty consistent.  Every few inches, while still holding it in tension, rub/push in several directions to also help keep it consistent.  As for the guide, I simply say to myself as I braid, "Over two, over one, under two, under one."  Basically take the leftmost wire and and lay it over the next two to the right.  Take the right most wire and lay it over the next one to the left (the original leftmost wire).  Then take the new leftmost wire and pull it under the next two to the right, and then take the rightmost wire and pull it under the next one to the left. Does that make sense?


 
   
  1. Awesome thanks! Figure I'll just find the colors I like then! 
   
  2. Surprisingly your text without pictures has painted a clearer picture than most the guides I've seen. Thanks so much. I think the trick with an anchor will alleviate some of the headache from not having enough tension in the lines. 
   
  If you ever start selling prebraided stuff I'll be first in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always top notch work.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> 1. Awesome thanks! Figure I'll just find the colors I like then!
> 
> 2. Surprisingly your text without pictures has painted a clearer picture than most the guides I've seen. Thanks so much. I think the trick with an anchor will alleviate some of the headache from not having enough tension in the lines.
> 
> ...


 
  Happy to help!
   
  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## GloryUprising

Beautiful job, I always admire people with craftsmanship.
   
  ...ever thinking of doing it for others... you know like on the side?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> Beautiful job, I always admire people with craftsmanship.
> 
> ...ever thinking of doing it for others... you know like on the side?


 
  Thank you.  I think about it all the time   But, unfortunately, my free time is virtually non existent - what cables and mods I do now are just for me to blow off steam.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Quote: 





fraggler said:


> In anticipation of an incoming CEntrance HifiM8, I decided to switch to a balanced cable for my portable of choice, the Sennheiser Momentum.
> 
> Only problem is that there is a TRS 2.5mm jack on only one side, so while making a new cable is a breeze, it wouldn't be balanced.  Since I didn't want to risk marring the looks of the Momentums by drilling to each driver, I decided to see what I could do to the jack.  I wasn't thinking tutorial, so I only have a couple pictures, but the great news is that the 2.5mm jack is mounted to a PCB that is easily unscrewed from the driver and can be easily de-soldered if you have a solder pump.  Once the 2.5mm jack is removed, you have 4 very convenient places to solder the new cable to, including separate grounds (they were joined inside the jack, not on the PCB).  All in all, ended up being easier than I thought it was going to be due to the extremely convenient PCB.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nicely done! What kind of wire and cable sheath did you use? And where did you source them?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Very nicely done! What kind of wire and cable sheath did you use? And where did you source them?


 
  Thanks!
   
  The wire is finely stranded 26AWG UPOCC copper in thin, clear teflon.  I got it as a sample from a friend who was experimenting with different wires.  I don't know if it can be purchased from the original source.
   
  The sheath is my calling card - Type I micro-paracord.  I either get it from 5starEDC on ebay or supplycaptain.com depending on the color selection at the time.  I'm pretty sure the color I used for this cable is Tan from 5starEDC.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

fraggler said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The wire is finely stranded 26AWG UPOCC copper in thin, clear teflon.  I got it as a sample from a friend who was experimenting with different wires.  I don't know if it can be purchased from the original source.
> 
> The sheath is my calling card - Type I micro-paracord.  I either get it from 5starEDC on ebay or supplycaptain.com depending on the color selection at the time.  I'm pretty sure the color I used for this cable is Tan from 5starEDC.




Many thanks. I'm gonna order some sheath. I don't know where to get UPOCC wire. Will have to research.


----------



## FraGGleR

bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Many thanks. I'm gonna order some sheath. I don't know where to get UPOCC wire. Will have to research.




I get most of my wire from Doublehelixcables. Toxic Cables and Plussounds are two other vendors to look at.


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Much obliged.


----------



## Blurpapa

fraggler said:


> I used some 26awg UPOCC copper wire in teflon. I think it came from Headphonelounge originally. It was a remnant I got from a friend, so not 100% sure. I don't normally like teflon for headphone cables, but this was the thinnest wire I had and it was still pretty flexible.
> 
> The sleeving is tan Type I microparacord.




Hi fraggler, may I know if 24awg wire, like the Nucleotide ones sold by Double Helix cables will fit into Type I micro paracord? Thanks!!


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





blurpapa said:


> Hi fraggler, may I know if 24awg wire, like the Nucleotide ones sold by Double Helix cables will fit into Type I micro paracord? Thanks!!


 
  Yes, it does.


----------



## Blurpapa

fraggler said:


> Yes, it does.




Thanks!!!


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

Does this mod give any reasonable improvement in SQ?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





superpiper mk i said:


> Does this mod give any reasonable improvement in SQ?


 
  It was hooked up to an Eddie Current Balancing Act along with a stock Momentum at a recent meet.  Everyone who A/B'd them could hear a difference.  A couple thought it was better, another wasn't sure which one he preferred. So a definite maybe is the answer.


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

Not sure what the point of it your mod is though.


The momentums are portable by design. If you want balanced, go buy some ?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





superpiper mk i said:


> Not sure what the point of it your mod is though.
> 
> 
> The momentums are portable by design. If you want balanced, go buy some ?


 
  Read the first post.


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

fraggler said:


> Read the first post.


I have.

hence why im puzzled. The M8 does both balanced and unbalanced outputs. The momentums are not designed to be used in a setting where "balanced inputs" are beneficial. If you want "balanced performance" go and use a normal set if phones which do that.

This is not a dig btw, I just don't understand why you'd hack at them when they are portable by design. If you are looking for balanced performance, then imho, the momentums are not the right thing to use


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I would disagree.  Almost any set of headphones or IEMs benefit from balancing, if you have a source to take advantage of the connection.  I have a balanced cable ordered for my HD25s, which I would consider lower in the food chain then the Momentums.
   
  But you are correct in the since that it isn't a necessary mod, just optional...


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


superpiper mk i said:


> I have.
> 
> hence why im puzzled. The M8 does both balanced and unbalanced outputs. The momentums are not designed to be used in a setting where "balanced inputs" are beneficial. If you want "balanced performance" go and use a normal set if phones which do that.
> 
> This is not a dig btw, I just don't understand why you'd hack at them when they are portable by design. If you are looking for balanced performance, then imho, the momentums are not the right thing to use


 
   
  I have a *portable* headphone amplifier that has balanced output.  Why wouldn't I use my portable headphones out of the balanced output if I can (especially since testing in this case has proven to my ears that balanced sounds better to me)?  No headphone comes standard with a balanced connector, so one must always modify or replace the cable if you want to use it with a balanced amplifier.  Really not sure why you are so puzzled.


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

Its a fair comment i suppose. I'm just looking at this from a design perspective. If the Momentums are all you have (or want) and want the seperate outputs, fair enough. From the get-go though, i'd probably be looking to get a set of phone already wired (Do they exist?)
   
  One other point,
   
  Would it have been possible to place a second 2.5/3.5 socket int he other earphone and then rig up a aftermarket plug (the extended version will give you 4 terminations) and flip/flot betwixt the two as required?
   
  that way you get to keep the true design of the original and, be able to swap quickly and cleanly for your custom cable at a moments notice.
   
   
  That would be a nice Mod


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





superpiper mk i said:


> Its a fair comment i suppose. I'm just looking at this from a design perspective. If the Momentums are all you have (or want) and want the seperate outputs, fair enough. From the get-go though, i'd probably be looking to get a set of phone already wired (Do they exist?)
> 
> One other point,
> 
> ...


 
   
  I can't think of a headphone that is shipped with a balanced termination.  But, there are headphones with detachable cables (some Sennheisers, Audeze, HiFiMan)  There you just buy a new cable.  Otherwise you have to do what FraGGleR did here (and he did very well)
   
  FYI, you can get adapters to go from balanced to more traditional terminations (i.e. you 1/4" and 1/8" jacks)


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





superpiper mk i said:


> Its a fair comment i suppose. I'm just looking at this from a design perspective. If the Momentums are all you have (or want) and want the seperate outputs, fair enough. From the get-go though, i'd probably be looking to get a set of phone already wired (Do they exist?)
> 
> One other point,
> 
> ...


 
  Like I mentioned before and what ButtUglyJeff just said, there are no headphones that come standard with a balanced connector.  Do some come with wires directly to each driver, yes.  But modification or replacement of the cable is still necessary.
   
  Yes, and I considered it, but it would have been quite destructive and not worth the risk or effort for me.  Also, the entry cup is differently shaped to allow for a jack, whereas the opposite side is not.  Most likely no room for a jack.  This mod is also basically reversible should I ever want to go back to stock.


----------



## robotskill

Awesome work, really appreciate the thread.  A lot of people talk about the comfort issues with these, I have huge ears, roughly 3 1/8 inch tall, I wear them circum aural and I found their comfort acceptable, if still not as comfortable as my 7506s comfortable none the less.  The biggest factor I found was making sure the headband was adjusted properly.  Im interested in more detail regarding sq change with the mod if you could give any ?


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





robotskill said:


> Awesome work, really appreciate the thread.  A lot of people talk about the comfort issues with these, I have huge ears, roughly 3 1/8 inch tall, I wear them circum aural and I found their comfort acceptable, if still not as comfortable as my 7506s comfortable none the less.  The biggest factor I found was making sure the headband was adjusted properly.  Im interested in more detail regarding sq change with the mod if you could give any ?


 
  The small consensus at the meet is that it sounded a little less congested.  A more open soundstage, maybe a little more dynamic.  The changes were subtle, but noticeable.  Whether or not it was due to the wire choice, going balanced, or simply sample variation, we don't know.
   
  This mod (and almost all of my mods or cables) are done for ergonomics and aesthetics.  Performance gains when there are any are bonuses for me.


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

I fail to see at all what ergonomic and aesthetic gain, a 4core multi strand DIY cables gives.


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote: 





superpiper mk i said:


> I fail to see at all what ergonomic and aesthetic gain, a 4core multi strand DIY cables gives.


 
  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yeemanz

Sexy mod Frag! Thanks for sharing


----------



## koolas

superpiper mk i said:


> I fail to see at all what ergonomic and aesthetic gain, a 4core multi strand DIY cables gives.




Maybe this mod is simply not for you...


----------



## PETEREK

superpiper mk i said:


> I fail to see at all what ergonomic and aesthetic gain, a 4core multi strand DIY cables gives.


 
 And I fail to see what good this comment brings anyone. Just respect what he chooses to do to his own headphones, and I'm sure he will do the same to you.


----------



## Superpiper Mk I

peterek said:


> And I fail to see what good this comment brings anyone. Just respect what he chooses to do to his own headphones, and I'm sure he will do the same to you


 
  
 Thank you for painting a perfectly innocent discussion as something less so!


----------



## squallkiercosa

I have some doubts I really need your wisdoms guys, do you think a 3pole 2.5mm jack (cable) could work with the momentum or the original connection is balanced L+L-R+R-?


----------



## squallkiercosa

elija said:


> What is bonus this balanced cables ? Anyone explain ?
> Thx


 
 Headphone.com has a good answer for that.
  
http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/balanced-drive-faq.php
http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/art-i-balanced-vs-unbalanced.php
  
 I repost my question too...
 I have some doubts I really need your wisdoms guys: do you think a 3pole 2.5mm jack (cable) could work with the momentum or the original connection is 4pole balanced L+L-R+R-?


----------



## FraGGleR

squallkiercosa said:


> Headphone.com has a good answer for that.
> 
> http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/balanced-drive-faq.php
> http://www.headphone.com/learning-center/art-i-balanced-vs-unbalanced.php
> ...


 
 A 3 pole should work just fine.


----------



## FraGGleR

elija said:


> What is bonus this balanced cables ? Anyone explain ?
> Thx


 
 Allows you to use the Momentums with a balanced amp.  This isn't the thread to really get into the benefits of balancing, though.  If you search you will find a lot of info.


----------



## schalliol

So, I'm resurrecting an old thread.  Would you do a mod like this for XLR 4 pin for someone else, and if so, what would you do it for?


----------



## PETEREK

schalliol said:


> So, I'm resurrecting an old thread.  Would you do a mod like this for XLR 4 pin for someone else, and if so, what would you do it for?



You should probably send him a PM about that.


----------



## CraftyClown

Hey FraGGler,
  
 Quick question about your mod. Did you end up swapping out the cable that connects the second cup? If not, are you not ending up with a slightly different sound signature in both ears? Or am I somewhat confused about how the two ears are wired?
  
 I am very interested in getting this mod done, so any insights would be greatly appreciated 
  
 cheers


----------



## PETEREK

Even as a fellow upgrade-cable-believer, I doubt you can tell that there's different wire connecting between the cable and the other cup. That's just my opinion on it though.


----------



## CraftyClown

peterek said:


> Even as a fellow upgrade-cable-believer, I doubt you can tell that there's different wire connecting between the cable and the other cup. That's just my opinion on it though.


 
  
 Really? I've noticed significant SQ changes following cable changes. Surely that would be noticeable if one ear was cabled differently?


----------



## PETEREK

I'm sticking to it, if your ears can hear the difference, I'd be surprised.


----------



## FraGGleR

craftyclown said:


> Hey FraGGler,
> 
> Quick question about your mod. Did you end up swapping out the cable that connects the second cup? If not, are you not ending up with a slightly different sound signature in both ears? Or am I somewhat confused about how the two ears are wired?
> 
> ...


 
 I did not swap out the cable since it would have required careful surgery on the headband.  An alternative was dual entry, but I was trying to go for as simple and as clean as possible.  I could not hear any differences in sound between the two cups.  Despite using very nice wire for all of my recables (I recable just about everything), I can't say with certainty that any differences I might have heard weren't my imagination.


----------



## CraftyClown

fraggler said:


> I did not swap out the cable since it would have required careful surgery on the headband.  An alternative was dual entry, but I was trying to go for as simple and as clean as possible.  I could not hear any differences in sound between the two cups.  Despite using very nice wire for all of my recables (I recable just about everything), I can't say with certainty that any differences I might have heard weren't my imagination.


 
  
 Cheers FraGGler, thanks for getting back to me.
  
 I've got someone looking at mine for me to do a full mod of all the cabling. I'll let you know how it goes and post some pics once done.


----------

